# FAQ: Tips and Tipping



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

"I was under the impression that we didn't have to tip because the tip is calculated into the system. At least that was what I was told. Can the drivers give me some etiquette and guidelines on the tipping policy? Or rather, what Uber tells you about tipping and what the reality is?"

Tip the same way you would a cabbie. Roughly 20 percent would be greatly appreciated, but even a single dollar would go a long way to help offset the drivers' costs.

Uber lies.

Want proof? Go to your app. Select the little guy in the upper left corner. Click ABOUT -> legal -> Terms and Conditions, #4: Payment. The last paragraph:

"Uber does not designate any portion of your payment as a tip or gratuity to the Third Party Provider. Any representation by Uber (on Uber's website, in the Application, or in Uber's marketing materials) to the effect that tipping is "voluntary," "not required," and/or "included" in the payments you make for services provided is not intended to suggest that Uber provides any additional amounts, beyond those described above, to the Third Party Provider. You understand and agree that, while you are free to provide additional payment as a gratuity to any Third Party Provider who provides you with services obtained through the Service, you are under no obligation to do so. Gratuities are voluntary."

The driver has no say over Uber's rates or the fees they take from our pay. Drivers can either agree to Uber's tyranny or quit. If you like Uber and want to continue using the service, tip your drivers.


----------

